# Nimh or NiCAD



## yamaharis (Sep 11, 2012)

I picked up a couple legend cars and they have 4 battery packs that came with the deal. They say Spec pak on them and look like 6 c cell batteries in a series. when charging them do I set the charger on nimh or NiCAD? thanks in advance.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

yamaharis said:


> I picked up a couple legend cars and they have 4 battery packs that came with the deal. They say Spec pak on them and look like 6 c cell batteries in a series. when charging them do I set the charger on nimh or NiCAD? thanks in advance.


If it's a Trinty Spec Pack the should be NiCad. How many mah's are the?


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

they might be nimh if there newer.


----------



## yamaharis (Sep 11, 2012)

I put my glasses on and they are nickel cad. 1600 mah. also there are 4 batteries not 6. what is the max I can charge these at you think? thanks again


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

I used to charge them between 4 and 6 amps


----------



## laserguy (Nov 11, 2012)

li-po will be your best friend


----------



## weracerc (Feb 23, 2008)

1600 nicads can be safely charged at 2C or 2 x 1600 = 3200 (3.2 amps)


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

is that nicd pack a 6cell ?
i charge my 4 cell 1500mah at 3amps.


----------

